# Our Kindle Family!



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

A few pictures of our Kindle family (so far). I'm sure there will be more in the next year or so!

First, Miguel, the Kindle I'm taking to my son in Germany next week. Miguel is wearing a Blue Giant skin from Decalgirl and Oberon's Bold Celtic in Black. Miguel holds over 800 books, all ready to keep my son out of trouble in foreign lands!

















Next, we have Frank. Frank is a K1, belonging to my youngest son, Peter. Frank is wearing a Revolver skin and is in a modified Amazon Cover. We cut off the corners and added copious amounts of velcro to the back. 

















Here we have Miguel and my K2, Chloe, in her Oberon Blue Peacock.









And finally, some shots of the whole family. From right to left, we have Waldo (my husband's K2), Miguel, Chloe, and Frank:

















As you might have noticed, Waldo is quite under dressed. Come Christmas, he will be sporting a Quest skin and an Oberon cover (possibly Celtic Hounds in Saddle).

Hope you enjoyed our little fashion show!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Pretty cool Brenda!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

That's so cool. Everyone here should do this with all their kindles, see who has the most kindles.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Quite the good looking family portrait!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice! This is the same Oberon cover I think I want... now whether I'll actually get it or not is another story. =(


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice family, everyone looks so gorgeous in their "Sunday best".  Thanks for sharing.


----------

